# Aus für Susan Link bei "Riverboat"



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2018)

*Aus für Susan Link bei mdr "Riverboat"*


​

*Neuer, alter Job für Jörg Kachelmann (60):
Der Wetter-Experte kehrt als Moderator der Talkshow „Riverboat“ zurück.*

*Zusammen mit Kim Fisher (49) wird er ab Januar 2019 wieder freitags um 22 Uhr auf dem MDR zu sehen sein.*
*Diese Personalien bedeuten gleichzeitig das Aus für Stumph, Pilawa und Susan Link, die den Talk zusammen mit Kim Fisher im Wechsel moderierten.*


Kommentar:
Comeback von Jörg Kachelmann...darauf hat die ganze Welt gewartet !!!



*Ein Riesen DANKESCHÖN an Susan Link für superschöne Stunden bei Riverboat !!!*
...Susan war für mich persönlich immer das Highlight der Sendung.:WOW:


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2018)

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2018)

Also noch eine Sendung die man dann nicht mehr schauen braucht


----------



## didi33 (22 Okt. 2018)

Da läufts einem eiskalt den Buckel runter. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das einer der in den letzten zwei drei Jahren vor allem durch komische Ansichten auffiel diese Sendung aus dem Quotenloch führen wird, da wird es eher noch tiefer runter gehn. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das z.B. bei der NDR Talk Show die wesentlich interessanteren Gäste sind und das das eigentliche Problem von Riverboat ist. Hin und wieder mal ein Highlight und dann wieder Leute die keiner kennt und keiner braucht.


----------



## krawutz (23 Okt. 2018)

Endlich mal einer, der nicht in lauter Nettigkeit und Harmoniebedürfnis zerfließt. Ein wenig ironische Distanz zu den Gästen (andeutungsweise manchmal bei Pilawa zu sehen) kann der Sendung nur gut tun. Lassen wir ihn erst mal machen - meckern können wir dann immer noch.


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Okt. 2018)

Die Talkshows bei denen sich nur irgendwelche Selbstdarsteller einfinden und irgendwelchen Müll absondern braucht kein Mensch ob nun mit oder ohne Susan Link


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Okt. 2018)

krawutz schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, der nicht in lauter Nettigkeit und Harmoniebedürfnis zerfließt. Ein wenig ironische Distanz zu den Gästen (andeutungsweise manchmal bei Pilawa zu sehen) kann der Sendung nur gut tun. Lassen wir ihn erst mal machen - meckern können wir dann immer noch.



Ganz meine Meinung! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2018)

*jep !!!.....am besten noch Kim Fisher rausschmeissen und den Kai Pflaume dazu nehmen !!!*

*Kachelmann/ Pflaume...........das Traumduo*


----------



## Zakownik (20 Dez. 2018)

Irgendwie sehen die Programmverantwortlichen keine scharfen Kreise mehr. Wer hat etwas gegen Susan Link? Die Frau ist kompetent, sieht gut aus und geht mit den Gösten höflich um. Etwas anders sehe das im Bezug auf Fräulein Stuppe -, hier fehlt es an Basics, außerdem nimmt sie sich zu wichtig. Einen Frseurtermin, damit sie wieder ungehindert aus den Augen sehen kann, würde ich auch empfehlen.
Aber Herrn Kachelmann zurück, ne, da ist ja eine Schlaftablette munterer.
So werden beliebte Sendungen verunstaltet, um sie anschließend wegen "Zuschauermangel" abzusetzen. Sie Musikantenstadl, Moderator weg, dann Mist prodizuert und Sendung eingestellt. Bekannte Vorgehensweise, die Dame an der Spitze des MDR hat sehr eigenweillige Ansichten, mit ihren Vorgänger, überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Aber die Quote stimmt.


----------

